# Антелистез L5-S1 3 степени



## mozzart (13 Май 2018)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора!
Прошу совета: около 2 лет назад периодически начали беспокоить ноющие боли и онемение с внешней стороны левой голени как в положении лежа, так и на ногах. Особого значения этому не придавал, не ограничивал себя в нагрузках и физической активности. Год назад заметил, что интенсивность и частота болевого синдрома стала более выраженной. Сделал МРТ в мае 2017. Заключение - МР-картина дорзальных грыжс тенденцией к секвестрированию L4/5 и L5/S1 дисков. Антелистез тела позвонка L5 на 1,5 см. Остеохондроз, спондилоартроз и спондилез. Был на консультации у нейрохирурга, который операцию рекомендовал, но не в категоричной форме. Задумался об операции, но не решился. Старался снизить нагрузки и подъем тяжестей.
В последние полгода к ноющей боли в голени добавилась боли в левой части поясницы (или в бедре?), поясничные мышцы на ощупь слева более плотные, чем справа. Переворачиваться с боку на бок стало тяжелее, ощущаю боль. Посоветовали сделать Rg-графию с функциональными пробами. Снимки прикладываю. Заключение - остеохондроз. Левостороний сколиоз 1 ст. Антеспондилолистез L5 на 19 мм. Spina bifida L5.
Хочу узнать Ваше мнение. Как я понимаю, операция крайне необходима, но где лучше ее делать не знаю. Насколько малоинвазивными способами она возможна в моем случае? Насколько это операция сложная. Высок ли риск послеоперационных осложнений? Рекомендовали Центр Илизарова в Кургане, но оттуда надо лететь, а как я понимаю, сидеть будет нельзя в течение длительного времени. Буду признателен за консультацию. Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (13 Май 2018)

@mozzart, Андрей, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Александра1981 (13 Май 2018)

Здравствуйте, а Вы где живёте? И почему именно Илизарова?


mozzart написал(а):


> Центр Илизарова в Кургане, но оттуда надо лететь, а как я понимаю, сидеть будет нельзя в течение длительного времени


Сидеть-то можно, только правильно.Многим после ТПФ разрешают сидеть сразу, мне разрешили через месяц, кому-то через три, все зависит от рекомендаций хирурга.


----------



## mozzart (13 Май 2018)

Здравствуйте! Живу в Московской области. Логичней лечиться, конечно, в Москве. Я там консультировался, говорят о малоинвазивной операции с минимальным операционным полем. А вы где оперировались?


----------



## Александра1981 (13 Май 2018)

В институте Илизарова.


----------



## Aleks73 (13 Май 2018)

mozzart написал(а):


> говорят о малоинвазивной операции с минимальным операционным полем.


При листезе вроде бы делают ТПФ. Как с малым операционным полем вам смогут это сделать я слабо представляю.


----------



## Александра1981 (13 Май 2018)

Aleks73 написал(а):


> При листезе вроде бы делают ТПФ. Как с малым операционным полем вам смогут это сделать я слабо представляю.


 Здесь есть девушка, ник Биолог, ей делали в Тюмени через несколько маленьких разрезов.


----------



## mozzart (13 Май 2018)

Aleks73 написал(а):


> При листезе вроде бы делают ТПФ. Как с малым операционным полем вам смогут это сделать я слабо представляю.


Мне предлагают декомпрессивно-стабилизирующую операцию на позвоночнике. Еще говорят PLIF, одно и тоже ли это, мне не ведомо... говорили про 2 разреза по 2 см.


----------



## mozzart (21 Май 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @mozzart, Андрей, здравствуйте!
> Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.





La murr написал(а):


> @mozzart, Андрей, здравствуйте!
> Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## mozzart (21 Май 2018)

Здравствуйте! Перенесите, пожалуйста, мой пост в "Другие проблемы с позвоночником". Спасибо.


----------

